# Bella, Only laid one egg this time - worried!



## LFR2691 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, 

I have had Bella since she was still sitting in the egg along with her brother Edward who I was able to release after raising. Bella has been laying eggs since about 6 months old and she ALWAYS lays one egg and two days later she lays another.

This time she laid one egg and was supposed to lay the other yesterday and no egg. I am concerned. 

Is there ever a time when a pigeon will just lay one egg instead of two? Is there something I should do. She acts likes she feels fine.

Thanks for the help,

Linda


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my hens have layed only one egg on occasion. so it is not uncommon. just keep a close eye on her for any symptoms of egg binding.


----------



## LFR2691 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Thank you. Bella is my baby.*

Thank you. I have been so worried. This is unusual for her. I will watch her like you said, but she acts fine now.

-Linda


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What a coincidence. My pigeon's name is also Bella, i have her since 2010 and she always lays one egg. She very healthy. All her babies are healthy too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee she's very pretty, and on occasion they do lay just one egg. As sw has said, I would just keep an eye on her. She's probably fine.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

question, when she lays eggs do you replace with fake ones and let her sit them for the 17 to 20 days? or do you take them right away and she lays again soon after. if she does that do you give her oyster shell for the calcium loss? and if you do take them right away stop and give fake and let her sit them out, she could have a problem ffrom laying eggs to much.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine lay just one egg sometimes too. Just happened last month with two of my hens- not sure why, but they are well.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Wish I'd seen this before posting my question, I had exactly the same worry and got the same good advice. I was just concerned like you and wanted to ask quickly.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

well laying one egg is not a problem i don't think its something serious but whats with the names bella and edward?brother and sister as well as a couple!


----------

